# pencil carving literally!!!!



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

For all those carvers out there who think they can carve, just look at this -

http://teh-nomad.livejournal.com/461057.html

I hope this works, I recieved an email and I couldn't get a way to forward but found some words, Russian I think and googled it. 
Well I found it. 
Enjoy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I bet these were done in the GULAGs… or prisons… by prisoners.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Theresa for sharing
he is very skilled with that knife

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I just don't know, Theresa. I just don't know! How the heck can someone do this?

Thanks for sharing it with us, Sheila


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Theresa, they must have good lead in their pencils, I break mine just trying to sharpen them with the Stanley knife. Sorry and darn good eyesight. Very clever.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

OK… That is just too cool. Crazy…. but cool….


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! that is just too cool! 
I`ve seen a show once were a guy engraved pieces of rice or something, but this is just neat!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

What the pictures don't tell you is that the "pencils" started out as 2X4s. heehee..just kidding.
Very delicate work, that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's amazing. Way cool


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

One thing for sure, they have good eyes or good glasses) and a steady hand!! Marvelous work. Thanks for posting Theresa.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey glad you all enjoyed them, I certainly did. 
2×4s Thats funny Gene!!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone got a lot of time and graphite on their hands. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

One has to wonder about the pencil inscribed: Dalton, 12-05-87, CT USA


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a good use for your short pencils that don't reach the cutter in the pencil sharpener. I'll give mine to anyone who wants to carve them. I can't see that close any more . Some one is very good at miniature carving!!!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very 'over the top' work. Really amazing and humorous too.


----------



## BYEbye (Oct 16, 2011)

His name is Dalton Ghettin. He lives in Bridgeport, CT. You can see the alphabet and other works at the New Britain Museum of Art in New Britain, CT. A remarkable carver.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dalton-Ghetti/149831331698349#!/pages/Dalton-Ghetti/149831331698349


----------

